# Anyone ever heard of a "Steamstress"?



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.

I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.

Does anybody here know what I'm talking about? The store where I bought it has gone out of business, long ago.

Molto thanks!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


I bought mine over 30 yrs ago also and still have it in working order. Steam 'irons' of this sort are used in clothing stores to take out wrinkles and make clothes look presentable. I don't know if you can still get it anywhere. They are great.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

You probably can't replace it with an identucal item, but the garment steamers that clothing stores use are great. I have one on wheels, and I love it. The steam head is plastic, and although it gets warm, it never gets hot enough to harm fabric. The steam DOES get very hot, though. I'd recommend getting it from Amazon because they usually have a lot of user reviews and discounts. Disregard the idiots who are outraged to discover that steam is hot. If they don't have enough common sense to realize that steam is hot, they shouldn't be operating a steamer!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag

I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


----------



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

YES! THAT'S IT!!! How in the world did you ever find it? I've just ordered one. I am as happy as a cat with two tails. This has been just invaluable to me.

Thank you so much for tracking this down!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bantry - when you're on that Esty page, you can click on any of the pics. That should open up the sale page for that particular one. You might want to click on several to check sale price and shipping price combined to find the best deal. Then click 'add to cart' and proceed thru the sale.

I would not have thought to look at Esty for this item; but I'd check ebay, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> Bantry - when you're on that Esty page, you can click on any of the pics. That should open up the sale page for that particular one. You might want to click on several to check sale price and shipping price combined to find the best deal. Then click 'add to cart' and proceed thru the sale.
> 
> I would not have thought to look at Esty for this item; but I'd check ebay, too. :thumbup:


Hi, I went back and edited my post. I finally figured how to get the item into my shopping cart and paid for it. I had a few problems at first, but I got it. Many thanks!


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

I looked up Ebay and there were a few there for sale.
Not in Australia - I would have ordered one but the postage was unreal!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

zebbie said:
 

> I looked up Ebay and there were a few there for sale.
> Not in Australia - I would have ordered one but the postage was unreal!! :thumbdown:


I am impressed! I didn't know you could find so many things in so many places. You ladies are the greatest! I've got one on order.

Thanks bunches!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MORE than happy to help. Both Amazon and Ebay can have high shipping. But Etsy may actually have local sellers that will ease obtaining what you want. <G>


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

Years (35) my Godmother sold fabric at home parties like Tupperware and I got a seamstress from her for my birthday. Still have it and even tho I have a big steam iron this is always handy when I travel


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Can't find one so far for sale in Australia. The shipping from overseas is higher than the original cost.
I will just have to die "wondering!".


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

zebbie said:


> Can't find one so far for sale in Australia. The shipping from overseas is higher than the original cost.
> I will just have to die "wondering!".


You can get a fabric steamer. The kind with the unit on the floor with a long hose and a steamer head. It'a bit more expensive, and not easy to travel with, but more sturdy and really cranks out the steam.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Banty Hen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> ...


Thanks Banty hen, for binging up this subject. I had never heard of steamstressess before and it sounds like a wonderful tool for blocking,. Also thanks to Kaxixang for the etsy sugestion. I just ordered one.

Granalou


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been wanting one of these for years. I used one for so long and don't remember why I switched to an iron instead. But thank you for the info on Etsy. I also ordered one.


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

Darn I can't have one as they don't ship to Australia sad


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

This is very interesting. I ordered a steam cleaner and it has an iron-like attachment to put on the hose. I thought it was just a useless expensive heavy and cumbersome alternative to a steam iron - do you think it might be a steampress? There are only 4 large holes at the top for steam.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

I too can't find one that ships to the UK. They have a couple on Ebay but the shipping is horrendous.


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

I certainly do ...!!! Had one myself for years , may even have it somewhere downstairs --(put there when we moved)... and I agree totally -- It was a great appliance, light weight and workd perfectly... I dod a lot of sewing years ago and used it all the time.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I am trying to visualize a cat with 2 tails!


Banty Hen said:


> YES! THAT'S IT!!! How in the world did you ever find it? I've just ordered one. I am as happy as a cat with two tails. This has been just invaluable to me.
> 
> Thank you so much for tracking this down!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

I believe I just saw something very similar on Amazon. If I remember correctly, it was listed under traveling irons. Remember thinking it would be a good tool for blocking. Good luck.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Clothes+steamer

This has at least 20 pages of steamers.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the large floor steamer but I just ordered a steamstress. I think it might be really good for pressing open seams when I sew.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

When I was growing up a seamstress,was known as a tailor. Sorry didn't see the t in STREAMSTRESS.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a jiffy steamer on wheels - love it and always wear gloves when using it to protect my hands fromn the hot steam.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I must be doing something wrong - when I clicked on the etsy link all I found were earrings.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

me too
I want to see what everyone is talking about but just get steampunk earring on the link
help 
:roll:



BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I must be doing something wrong - when I clicked on the etsy link all I found were earrings.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I also found earrings no steamer.


----------



## pjkiwi (Mar 6, 2013)

Try looking on line for "travel steamer". My daughter bought one a few years ago when we were traveling to Europe. You add salt and water and it did a good job of getting the wrinkles out. This could be similar to what you had.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Karicter said:


> me too
> I want to see what everyone is talking about but just get steampunk earring on the link
> help
> :roll:
> ...


Same here. They've probably been entirely bought out by KP devotees.

Pearl


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

How do you find it? I've clicked the link and it's not there!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

jeancjs said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Clothes+steamer
> 
> This has at least 20 pages of steamers.


Try the above link. You may have to cut and paste it.


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

What is wrong with me? When I click on the url I come up with jewelry called seamstress but not the clothes steamer.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


I still have mine.
And it is old, but works great!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
> http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag
> 
> I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


When I go here all I get is a bunch of jewelry!


----------



## jac761 (Dec 5, 2011)

When I click on this link only jewelry comes up...sold by steamstress....and a search doesn't bring anything else up. I am curious about this seemingly very useful steamer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
> http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag
> 
> I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


this link opens up to a page of jewelry items????


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I used my rolling steamer just this past weekend to block a scarf. It did the job really fast! I also have an old steamstress steamer. Forgot I had it!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Me too. I believe I have the original one you mentioned. It is plastic and I use when sewing and also for any fiber that I do not want to flatten, like wools or fabric with a nap.



regencylover said:


> What is wrong with me? When I click on the url I come up with jewelry called seamstress but not the clothes steamer.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I followed the link but all I could find was earrings. I clicked on each one, but no iron!~


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a steam a-way from back in the dark ages that still works!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I found a rolling clothes steamer at Sal's boutique last year which works great for knitted items. Not sure what this Steamstress is about that makes it any better or different. But there are many steamers on the market today.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that the pad for $40.00 or for the iron and the pad.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

That is what I thought y'all were talking about! Now, I am going to get me one!!! My husband travels a lot for his obsession of golfing when he is not working overseas. This will solve his constant wrinkled pants problem!!! Now... The question is: do I buy one for my knitting, and a travel one for him!!!

As always!!! KP to the rescue!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is 30 yrs old too and still working! Hope I didn't just jinx it! Great for blocking!


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

I purchased a similar steamer on QVC, but it was many years ago. I still use it, salt and all!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

all of my fellow kp..ers if you have a steamstress could you post a picture of it? please.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
> http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag
> 
> I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


All I'm seeing from the link above are a bunch of earring looking items. Where is the steam iron looking item?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They have some on e-bay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=steamstress&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

I've owned my steamstress for about 40 years and LOVE it. Once in a while you will see them on eBay. I bought mine at Stretch & Sew, a store that has long since gone out of business. It's useful for steaming so many things like drapes and bedding. Hope you find one.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I just gave mine away last summer to a sewing friend who dropped hers. I had picked mine up at a yard sale about 10 years ago. You might find them at thrift shops or yard sales. Of course, as I miss mine more than I though I would, people may be hanging on to them!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I must be doing something wrong - when I clicked on the etsy link all I found were earrings.


Me, too!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


Check this out: I might have to get this 
myself

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Conair-Deluxe-Handheld-Garment-Steamer-With-Rotating-Handle/11080498


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Same here. I get a page with jewelry.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here it is
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=steamstress&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

When you click on the web address and it opens with the jewelry on the page type in steamstress iron in the search engine and it will come up, It is $11.50


----------



## staplegun (Mar 8, 2013)

Look on Ebay, there are several on there and not too expensive.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

That is the one I have and I agree...hope I didn't jinx it!



sjbowers said:


> Mine is 30 yrs old too and still working! Hope I didn't just jinx it! Great for blocking!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
> http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag
> 
> I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


I went to this site and found earrings. I would love to see this item as it sounds like I have been looking for.


----------



## LonesomeDove53 (Mar 8, 2013)

I may have one or maybe even two. I'll check....would part with one for small fee and postage.


----------



## Kholderby (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried the link, and all I get is jewelry.


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

I had bought one years ago also.

But a few years ago my daughter was in a mall in Newmarket, ont. and they where selling the same thing with a new name saying that it was something new.
So she bought me one, it has a different name than what you ladies are talking about.

So I thought I would just throw in the email address if anyone is interested.

www.italsteam.com


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi...new here

When I got to the link, all I see are earrings??? I typed in steamstress in the search , and still got the same page of earrings.

Thanks for help

Donna


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I clicked on the link and got jewlry as well.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i have one of those old hand held steamers, but lost the 
measuring cup & spoon during a mover, i loved it,
would someone please tell me the exact measurements of water
to put into the steamer? i know its 1/8 tsp salt, but i would need the water amount.
Thank you
arwin


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am new here. When I clicked on the Etsy link, it went to a page of earrings?? I typed steam stress in the search and was sent to the same page. Anyone else seeing this?

Thanks for your help

Donna


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Talk about steam being hap? Read all the warnings on your new steam item. You wander why people do such dumb things.


----------



## julysunshine (Aug 1, 2012)

There are many similar irons out there. They are the ones with tanks. I have a Euro Pro and I love it. The next best one is Reliable, then Rowenta...


----------



## realgypsygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

That is a reference to steam punk fashion .. would not know this if it were not for my eldest attending a steam punk costume party. :thumbup:



kaixixang said:


> Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
> http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag
> 
> I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

mirl56- i cannot find page at etsy for steamstress, can you help me.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Osrow-Steamstress-II-Hand-Garment-Steamer-


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

they look like they don't hold much water so maybe only good for traveling, small items, or quick refreshing.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've wanted one for years as well and been unable to find one. I am not able to find one on the Etsy link are there some idiot proof instructions for me to follow. (I'm fairly new to this computer stuff - my children are amazed I've learned to turn a computer on!) Good job I already knew how to type!!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like to check it out. I click the link and get to Etsy, but I don't see the steamer .


----------



## yarnobsession (Sep 21, 2012)

OK ladies - when I go to the link I get vintage jewellery. Is there some button I should be pushing to get to the right page?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

yarnobsession said:


> OK ladies - when I go to the link I get vintage jewellery. Is there some button I should be pushing to get to the right page?


I think Etsy is sold out of them, you can check e-bay


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

When I click on this link I get items for sale made by a seanstress, NOT anything about a STEAMSTRESS type iron. Do I need to click on something else when the first page comes up and shows all kinds of things being sold by a SEAMSTRESS?


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought a steamstress, from K.Mart for $59. It gets very hot & does a wonderful job on clothes.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

OK, I'm feeling stupid. I went to the link and all I found was jewelry. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel so silly, I can't find the steamstress on http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag. Could you give me more instructions, please?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Babsmim said:


> I feel so silly, I can't find the steamstress on http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag. Could you give me more instructions, please?


 I don't think they have anymore


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

What is the Seamtress in those pics? All I could see were buttons and things. I would really like to see what you are referring to. I'm just curious.
Sue


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Banty Hen said:
> 
> 
> > I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> ...


Read the customer reviews before you buy this one. Not good.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9sueseiber said:


> What is the Seamtress in those pics? All I could see were buttons and things. I would really like to see what you are referring to. I'm just curious.
> Sue


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Banty Hen said:


> YES! THAT'S IT!!! How in the world did you ever find it? I've just ordered one. I am as happy as a cat with two tails. This has been just invaluable to me.
> 
> Thank you so much for tracking this down!


You were looking for an 'iron'? Did you find it? I did not see one anywhere there!
Please tell me if you did and where to look.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Banty Hen said:
> 
> 
> > YES! THAT'S IT!!! How in the world did you ever find it? I've just ordered one. I am as happy as a cat with two tails. This has been just invaluable to me.
> ...


Etsy seems to have sold out of them but there are some on ebay http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=osrow+steamstress&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

http://tinyurl.com/yl5n9pa, ebay has them sometimes. this url is a mini of the regular very long one. Click on it and it will take you to Ostrow Steamstress.

I had never heard of Streamstress, but I did hear of a steamed and stressed person! haha.

good luck!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have one in my basement s tairwell, handy to my kitchen....but I nevr use it anymore. Mine spit water or worse as much as it steamed. I should sell it on ebay, I suppose. Joan 8060


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> This is very interesting. I ordered a steam cleaner and it has an iron-like attachment to put on the hose. I thought it was just a useless expensive heavy and cumbersome alternative to a steam iron - do you think it might be a steampress? There are only 4 large holes at the top for steam.


I had a polti steam cleaner for years with an "iron" attachment which only had four holes at the top... it's the best Iron I have ever owned. Brilliant for everyday pressing and especially jeans, you only have to iron one side as they are so powerful and ultra fast. Great on knitted items to... just remember to turn the temperature down when pressing acrylics! Unfortunately my polti died after 10 years of consistent use - I kept the iron and am hoping to get a new polti soon as using a traditional iron is soooooooo slow.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wonderful. Have now found them on ebay. Unfortunately I am in the UK and they are all in the US


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

When i open that link, it goes to a shop selling earrings and keychains. The shop is called Steamstress..

Could someone post the link to the iron


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I still have mine and love it!


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Didn't see the steamstress on this link. Only earings etc. What did I do wrong?


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Didn't see the steamstress on this link. Only earings etc. What did I do wrong?


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Is this steamer by GE what you're talking about?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/122486343/retro-ge-wrinkle-remover?ref=sr_gallery_18&ga_search_query=steamer+for+clothes&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

I've clicked on the Etsy link three times, and this is all I can find.

Virginia


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

I just bought a Rival Garment steamer which is hand-held and works Very well. Its very light and fast. It will also travel well.


----------



## Latonia (Feb 9, 2013)

This steam stress sounds like a great tool! I clicked on the link for edgy but could not locate it. Can someone please help!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

gina said:


> When i open that link, it goes to a shop selling earrings and keychains. The shop is called Steamstress..
> 
> Could someone post the link to the iron


I also got the Steamstress jewlry, etc. shop. I bought a small steamer for travelling years ago. Will have to try that if I can find it.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

i have one of those old hand held steamers, but lost the
measuring cup & spoon during a mover, i loved it,
would someone please tell me the exact measurements of water
to put into the steamer? i know its 1/8 tsp salt, but i would need the water amount.
Thank you
arwin


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Quite a few people are selling SOMETHING called a Steamstress on the link below:
> http://www.etsy.com/market/steamstress?ref=listing_tag
> 
> I'll be reading more if this is what you are needing. <G>


I'm not exactly comptuter savy but when I click on that link I see jewelry. I was rather interested in seeing it . What am I doing wrong?


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> YES! THAT'S IT!!! How in the world did you ever find it? I've just ordered one. I am as happy as a cat with two tails. This has been just invaluable to me.
> 
> Thank you so much for tracking this down!


I went to the site and couldn't find the steamer. Where did you find it? I'm going nuts...


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

If you want one for a good price, try this link, there are several shown.

http://tinyurl.com/cntxt64


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

If you search in the UK, maybe there are other auctions who have them. I see a number of them here online.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

lostarts said:


> You probably can't replace it with an identucal item, but the garment steamers that clothing stores use are great. I have one on wheels, and I love it. The steam head is plastic, and although it gets warm, it never gets hot enough to harm fabric. The steam DOES get very hot, though. I'd recommend getting it from Amazon because they usually have a lot of user reviews and discounts. Disregard the idiots who are outraged to discover that steam is hot. If they don't have enough common sense to realize that steam is hot, they shouldn't be operating a steamer!


Too funny! Could not agree with you more.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I must be doing something wrong - when I clicked on the etsy link all I found were earrings.


Me too. I clicked on the link provided twice and all that comes up are earrings. I've even put "steamstress" in the search and still only earrings comes up. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

granny45 said:


> I had bought one years ago also.
> 
> But a few years ago my daughter was in a mall in Newmarket, ont. and they where selling the same thing with a new name saying that it was something new.
> So she bought me one, it has a different name than what you ladies are talking about.
> ...


Thanks Granny45. This Looks like the same thing everyone else is talking about only it looks a little more modern. The directions also say to use salt.
www.italsteam.com


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.qvc.com/CatalogSearch?langId=-1&storeId=10251&catalogId=10151&keyword=clothes+steamer

this is what I get now...they have provided us with an updated
location to purchase the goods...they are getting very clever these days!


----------



## Latonia (Feb 9, 2013)

I get the same site! So where do we find steam stress!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Let me see if i can find the company if they are still in business,
otherwise if you want the same exact type of steamer, you might have to search around the second hand shops or online til one comes up again.


----------



## Latonia (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't have too have the same one, one that will get the job done and not very pricey!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Latonia said:


> I don't have too have the same one, one that will get the job done and not very pricey!


http://tinyurl.com/cntxt64


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=clothes+steamer

there are quite a few here and they ship internationally


----------



## Mrs BBNof (Jan 13, 2013)

so did I


----------



## chartenhoeve (Nov 17, 2012)

Check out Joann's fabric. Seems like I've seen something similar.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm seeing pincushions and earrings. What am I missing?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Try looking online on Ebay, under antique steam irons? Hope this helped.


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

I think the KP'ers bought all the seamstresses. This sounds like a hot item, no pun intended. I will just keep looking.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Banty Hen said:


> YES! THAT'S IT!!! How in the world did you ever find it? I've just ordered one. I am as happy as a cat with two tails. This has been just invaluable to me.
> 
> Thank you so much for tracking this down!


I've just tried to find this and can't seem to do so. Could you please send a link? thank you.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I'm seeing pincushions and earrings. What am I missing?


I got the same!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

I found a new one unused in the box at a thrift store and love it. Keep looking the Steamstress show up every now ant then.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

I fond several here:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Osrow+Steamstress+II+Lightweight+Steam+Iron+


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont usually knit very much with acrylics but have been doing so for gifts recently. I have been contemplating the problem of using my heavy steam iron to block them. However these garment steamer seem the ideal solution, no chance of a hot sole plate touching the acrylic or me ! Steamstress would appear to be a us item so i looked on ebay and found somethind similar for £14.99 free post. There are a lot more expensive ones but i am sure that this will fit the bill. All i need to find now is my tailors "knocker" ie a fish shaped piece of wood to drive the steam into the garment and flatten it - saves getting scalded fingers ( you can even use an old fashioned heavy wooden ruler )


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Ps forgot to say am in UK


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Elveta said:


> I fond several here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Osrow+Steamstress+II+Lightweight+Steam+Iron+


Good luck on your searching for this item...we're up to 9 pages now...and no one is finding many AVAILABLE Osrow Steamstress II or similar items...because EVERYONE wants one!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


They still make something like this 
I saw it at the trade show


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

If you go to HSN they have a steamer by joy mandgo(spelling) that is really good. I have one and love it :-D


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


I have one, handheld, that I got for $.25 at a yard sale. But the steam is hot, and what I don't like is that you must use it at an upright angle, so I can't lay things down.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


Couldn't you use something else for a top--cork, alum. foil, etc? ;-)


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

samazon said:


> If you go to HSN they have a steamer by joy mandgo(spelling) that is really good. I have one and love it :-D


Looked on HSN and coudn't find it.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

bright said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=clothes+steamer
> 
> there are quite a few here and they ship internationally


Yes, and I do like the ones that set on the floor. But I have looked and read closely and many of them say "and furniture" but does that mean they steam horizontally, too? There are no pictures of that.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a Steam Buddy that i got as a gift a few years ago and love it. I think the price is around $20 and it works great.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

There are several listed on ebay but oh my, what they want for shipping!


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Try this

http://www.hsn.com/products/joy-mangano-900-watt-go-mini-steamer-with-leopard-bag/1620834?variant=7035085

This is what I use.... A big hello from North Bend!



Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ordered mine Thursday on Etsy and received it today. Works perfectly.


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

When I clicked on the link, earrings by steamstress is what I got. I'll look on Amazon or Ebay, curious about this product!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I got the same thing. However i did get something similar on ebay.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

granny45 said:


> I had bought one years ago also.
> 
> But a few years ago my daughter was in a mall in Newmarket, ont. and they where selling the same thing with a new name saying that it was something new.
> So she bought me one, it has a different name than what you ladies are talking about.
> ...


I saw a review for that steamer, and it looked good. I haven't read all the comments yet, but I do have a question--do y'all think steaming clothes is better on them than ironing? I'd like you opinion before I invest in a good floor model. Also, do you think the floor models are stronger in steam than the handheld models?


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Thats all I get too, earings


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Where is it? I went through pages and pages of stuff but didn't see anything that steams. What page is it on? I have been looking all over for something I could steam my projects with and haven't found anything. Thanks


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

etsy is sold out but there are some on e bay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=steamstress&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I found some similar ones on ebay.co.uk have bought one for £14.99 incl delivery. Just waiting for it to arrive. Will report back when it arrives.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought two, an upright hand-held and one that lays flat and/or. Will also send pictures when I get them.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I must be doing something wrong - when I clicked on the etsy link all I found were earrings.


Me too, all I see are jewelry items.??????


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> They have some on e-bay
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=steamstress&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Duh, didn't ring a bell til I saw this site.
I had one of those years ago and used it on seams when sewing.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some years ago I replaced mine with a "Tobi" Haven't seen them advertising in quite a while. It is a steamer on rollers. It also came with a hand steamer. I use theses to block by knitted garments.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some years ago I replaced mine with a "Tobi" Haven't seen them advertising in quite a while. It is a steamer on rollers. It also came with a hand steamer. I use theses to block by knitted garments.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> I used to own a "steamstress", and it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. It was in the shape of an iron, electric, and had an opening on the top. You'd fill it with a certain amount of water and about an eighth teaspoon of salt. Within minutes you'd have a full head of steam pouring out, that was not hot. I ran it over all my knitted garments to block them, and everything just "relaxed" and looked perfect.
> 
> I bought this over 30 years ago (!!!) and it finally broke (just the screw-on top) and i couldn't use it anymore. I've looked online for a "steamstress" and never found anything close to it.
> 
> ...


Just happened to remember your thread. Last week I was in the Goodwill here in town and there is a hanheld steamer that looks like what you wanted, for $6, but on the bottom it has a square (maybe 2 x 2) that is covered with nylon mesh. Does that sound familiar? What is the square for? It has been there over a week, so I might be able to go back still and get it. Perhaps I can take a picture of it. I would have gotten it, but I wasn't sure about the square.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I have one too and have had it about 30 years also. The ones on e-bay look pretty much like mine.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I went and got it and checked online and it's a Conair Deluxe handheld clothes steamer. Rather unyieldy, and most of the reviews of it aren't good. Saved my receipt, and going to take it back.


----------

